# Work experience reduced in ACS assessment by 7.5+ yrs



## anand7um (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi All

I am worried that I may end up *losing my AUD 7040 paid *towards visa application charges just few days ago (Analyst Programmer, PR 189), hence writing this post for your assistance


I had total of 12.5 yrs of work experience when I lodge my ACS in Nov-2013. I had factored in a reduction of upto 6 yrs (due to RPL) and logically "assumed" that I will be able to show at least 6.5 yrs of relevant experience. This would have given me 20 points of work exp (includes 3 yrs exp in Australia). With this I quoted 70 points on my EOI.

Catch is that ACS has assessed my skills positive, however, it has mentioned the below on my assessment letter which I overlooked and am comprehending only now -


> "The following employment after December 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code"


This has resulted in reduction from my original 12.5 yrs of work experience by 7.5 yrs.

My worry is that if DIPB goes by this assessment, it will award me only 15 points for my work experience, and a total of 65 points. This would be less than 70 points on my EOI and hence my visa application may get rejected.

I did not realise the excess number of years of deduction in my work experience until after I submitted my Visa application.

Now I am considering the below options to avoid the problem that I could and most probably would land up with:
1. *Withdraw my VISA application *and try to get my money back, and then start all over afresh from EOI with 65 points.
*Pro: *I avoid possible rejection, and hope that I will get full refund
*Cons: *I will lose time

2. *Clarify with ACS *if there has been a confusion at their end. 
*Pro: *If this works and I get my experience back, I will be able to continue with my current visa application, other hassles removed and quickest
*Cons: *Not sure of the outcome and duration of this entire process. Now that its a race against time for me

3. *Go through IELTS again*. I have scored 7.5, 8.0, 8.5 and 9.0. This gave me 10 points. If I am able to move to band 8, I will get additional 10 points.
*Pro: *Able to continue with my current visa application, removes other hassles
*Cons: *Risk of not being able to score above 8; Needs to be timed well to get it fast; and DIPB to accept this as it would be different to what I have claimed on my application & EOI

Kindly advise.


----------



## mutufaz (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi Anand,
i am in the same boat as you are in? I see you posted back in April, what was the outcome? i have not applied for my visa yet but my experience evaluated less than what I expected, will DIAC will consider my experience even though ACS said in my letter that the experience will start from august 2007 ?


----------



## mutufaz (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi Anand,
i am in the same boat as you are in? I see you posted back in April, what was the outcome? i have not applied for my visa yet but my experience evaluated less than what I expected, will DIAC will consider my experience even though ACS said in my letter that the experience will start from august 2007 ?


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

The DIBP can make their own judgement but are instructed to follow the advice given by the assessing authority, so it's very unlikely that they will assess it differently.


----------



## mutufaz (Dec 20, 2011)

hi adam,
thanks for the reply.
just wanted to ask one more thing:
acs did the evaluation and I do have 5 years and 2 month of experience in the last 10 years but they have written in the letter that:
the following employement after august 2007 is considered to equate at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to skilled level 261312 developer.

and because of the above statement my experience now is 3 years. so will I get 10 points or 5 points for my experience. will diac consider my 5 years of experience ?

do I have to get another evaluation ?
what options do I have?


----------



## anand7um (Apr 20, 2014)

mutufaz said:


> Hi Anand,
> i am in the same boat as you are in? I see you posted back in April, what was the outcome? i have not applied for my visa yet but my experience evaluated less than what I expected, will DIAC will consider my experience even though ACS said in my letter that the experience will start from august 2007 ?


Hi Mutufaz

I contacted the DIBP and informed them of the discrepancy. At the same time, I reached back to ACS to clarify the issue. ACS returned back to me with an updated skill assessment and acknowledged that it was a mistake at their end. Uploaded the updated skill assessment back to DIBP. This seems to be going through ok now and I am currently at the Police verification & Health checks stage.

Regards
Anand


----------



## roy1947 (Sep 6, 2015)

*charged for new ACS ?*



anand7um said:


> Hi Mutufaz
> 
> I contacted the DIBP and informed them of the discrepancy. At the same time, I reached back to ACS to clarify the issue. ACS returned back to me with an updated skill assessment and acknowledged that it was a mistake at their end. Uploaded the updated skill assessment back to DIBP. This seems to be going through ok now and I am currently at the Police verification & Health checks stage.
> 
> ...


Hi Anand,

How did you reach back to ACS ??

Did you pay 395$ for review/appeal option or mailed/called them up.

Pls share their mail id if you mailed them and got your ACS re-issued.

Thanks,
Rajiv


----------



## anand7um (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi Rajiv

Its been a while since I completed the entire process, so do not remember all the details. I think had emailed back to the person/email through which I had received my ACS results originally. The email was acknowledged only after a long wait period of around a 1-2 weeks.

Hope this helps!

Bharat



roy1947 said:


> Hi Anand,
> 
> How did you reach back to ACS ??
> 
> ...


----------



## peace_ (Aug 16, 2016)

*bachelors in Electronics and Communication, masters in database technology acs que*

Hello experts,
I have bachelors in Electronics and communication , took few years gap and then started my masters in database technology. I was working in the field of database while I was doing my masters that is from 2010 to 2012. 
Finished my masters in 2012 and continued working since 2012 till date within the field of database tehnology as a programmer/developer.
My questions,
1. should I apply for Analyst Programmer 261311 or Developer Programmer 261312

2. How many years would be deducted and how many years of experience would be counted towards with my skilled expertize for bachelors/masters and which route would be better

a.bachelors in electronics and communication enginerring and 6 yrs IT experience with 5 year gap between finishing enginerring and starting a job in 2010. How many skilled experienced points will I be earning ?

b. Masters degree in database technology finished in 2012 , but I think I cannot count 2 years experience (2010- 2012) since I was working during my masters degree so account for only 4 years ? Again How many skilled experienced points will I be earning ?

I am looking for some good advice.


----------

